# Dose any one know how to start a milkweed farm



## Vladaz1 (May 19, 2018)

can someone help me plz start a milkweed farm


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 20, 2018)

What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Danalemp1216 (May 20, 2018)

There is plenty of info online about growing milkweed. It is a big plant, I hope you intend on growing it outdoors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Liquifin (May 20, 2018)

Are you talking about milkweed bugs or milkweed plants?????


----------



## Vladaz1 (May 20, 2018)

Milkweed plants if you see the gallery there is my pics of milkweed bugs and I just want to see if I can have a family lol


----------



## schmiggle (May 20, 2018)

In Arizona it may not be this easy, but here, just mow once a year. Less often and the milkweed will be outcompeted by woody plants, more often and it won't be able to take hold. Other than that, it's very, very easygoing. Make sure to water sometimes, though I believe it's also drought resistant. Once established, it's honestly hard to get rid of.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Acro (Jul 11, 2018)

For raising butterflies?


----------



## MikeyD (Jul 11, 2018)

You have so many species of native Asclepias so you should be able to find quite a few that are suitable to grow if you have a garden?  Usually here we have to cold stratify seeds ( keep moist and cold for 3-4 months, fridge or outside over winter) but not sure your native milkweeds need a prolonged stratification period.    You can wild collect seeds in late summer and fall and prepare them for germination next year, it's not the ideal time to do so now.    Alternatively some nurseries sell potted plants and you can start with one of those and then harvest your own seeds.   

https://www.growmilkweedplants.com/arizona.html


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 19, 2018)

I took one milkweed plant and allowed it to produce seeds. I now have hundreds, if not thousands of milkweed seedlings all over the place. You can also grow the tropical species (A. curassavica) from cuttings. In conclusion, they are pretty easy, although some species may require supplemental watering in AZ.


----------

